# Some of the most beautiful damascus i've ever seen.. (Beware of folders)



## Candlejack (Aug 13, 2012)

Just searched for some of the old swedish 12c27-knives that everyone used to have in the 90's. Then i found a swedish custommaker (that doesn't do his own damascus though, he buys it from other smiths.)

I'll just show you the ones i absolutely loved now.

My absolute favorite: 






Damascus by Mattias Styrefors
Link to knife, more pics: http://www.karlssonknives.com/Gallery/knife_210/knife_210.html





Damascus by Rob Calsinore
http://www.karlssonknives.com/Folders/Flowers/flowers.html







Damascus(blade) by Mattias Styrefors
Bolsters by Henry Hilden
http://www.karlssonknives.com/Folders/Columbines/columbines.html


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, that first one is really, really cool. I haven't seen much mosiac damascus on kitchen knives before, but that first pattern would be great for a knife for the wife.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 13, 2012)

When did the 90's become old? 

-AJ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 14, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> When did the 90's become old?



January 1, 2011.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 14, 2012)

That first one is pretty bad***


----------



## ecchef (Aug 14, 2012)

These are great examples of 'art knives', but would any of these blade materials stand up to the rigors of everyday use?


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 14, 2012)

ecchef said:


> These are great examples of 'art knives', but would any of these blade materials stand up to the rigors of everyday use?



That is the question, the maker does both art-knives and work-knives. But the pattern of damascus wouldn't make it bad for use, it's the steel itself. And the coloration of the steel is the same as Randy does with some of his damascus, so i don't doubt the ability for this to work. 


But it all depends on how skilled he is with it.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 14, 2012)

Styrefors pattern is mind blowing! I would violate all 10 commandments for that. :O


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the problem with some of the more elaborate dammy is the number of heat cycles needed to get the result, which can cause excess carbon migration.


----------



## summercalling (Aug 23, 2012)

These knives are absolutely gorgeous.


----------

